# Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X



## Pixy (26. September 2014)

Es gibt neue Infos bzw. Vermutungen über die Geforce 990 und Titan X und Titan Z.


Bin mal gespannt wann mehr davon kommt. 
Klingt sehr aufregend, bin auf die Preise mal gespannt.
Lohnt sich das warten auf diese Karten, mal sehen was in den nächsten Wochen alles an Infos kommt.


Zitat aus der Quelle:

Die tschechische Webseite PCTuning, die mit ihren Vorhersagen zum GM204-Grafikchip auf der * Geforce GTX 970 * und der * Geforce GTX 980 * richtig lag, hat nun einige Details zu den weiteren 
Plänen von  Nvidia veröffentlicht.   Die Quelle der Informationen dürfe man aber  nicht nennen. 
Laut dem Artikel ist der größte Maxwell-Grafikchip GM200  längst fertig und hat schon vor Monaten sein Tape-Out hinter sich  gebracht. 

 Die GPU sei zwischen 10 bis 15 Prozent größer als ein GK110 und  besitze 2.816 Shader-Einheiten. 
Auf der Geforce GTX 980 sind  beispielsweise nur 2.048 Shader-Einheiten aktiv. 
Das Speicherinterface  für den GM200 sei außerdem nicht 256 Bit, sondern 384 oder 512 Bit  breit. 

Alleine diese zwei Angaben lassen eine deutliche  Leistungssteigerung erwarten und so soll eine theoretische Geforce Titan  X auch 40 bis 50 Prozent schneller sein als eine * Geforce GTX Titan Black *. 
Außerdem soll sich Nvidia im Vergleich zu früheren  Generationen bei der Vorstellung neuer Modelle deutlich weniger Zeit  nehmen. 

 Schon 4. Quartal 2014, vermutlich aber erst im Dezember, soll die  neue Geforce-Grafikkarte mit GM200 erhältlich sein. 
Es sei aber auch  denkbar, dass Nvidia dieses Modell zunächst nur als  Workstation-Grafikkarte für professionelle Einsätze anbietet und für  Spieler zu Weihnachten stattdessen eine Geforce GTX 990 auf den Markt  bringt. Diese Dual-GPU-Grafikkarte wäre dann wie üblich mit zwei GM204  ausgestattet. 

Was genau Nvidia nun genau für das Weihnachtsgeschäft  plant, kann auch PCTuning noch nicht einschätzen. 
Sicher sei aber, dass  es rund um Weihnachten etwas Neues für den High-End-Bereich von Nvidia  geben werde.


Quelle:
Quelle 2: (Gleicher Text nur andere Quelle)


----------



## saphira33 (26. September 2014)

50% mehr Leistung und das bei der guten Taktbarkeit  Titan X @1500 -1600 Mhz ich komme


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2014)

Naja ich denke mal der Preis wird wieder bei 600€+ liegen, eher noch höher wegens der GTX 980 ...
Ich denke mal ich kann Maxwell überspringen und auf Pascal umsteigen dann..


----------



## Pixy (26. September 2014)

Auf die Preise bin ich auch gespannt.

Momentan möchte ich eine GTX 970, je nachdem wie die Preise der GTX 990 ausfallen, könnte ich es mir nochmal überlegen.
1000€ gebe ich jedenfalls nicht aus für eine Karte, lohnt sich zumindest für mich nicht.

Betreibe zwar auch Downsampling, aber das wäre mir keine 1000€ Wert.


----------



## Rizoma (26. September 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> 50% mehr Leistung und das bei der guten Taktbarkeit  Titan X @1500 -1600 Mhz ich komme



Wo steht das das der GM200 auch so gut Taktbar sein wird wie der GM204


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wo steht das das der GM200 auch so gut Taktbar sein wird wie der GM204


 
Die 750ti ließ sich auch ganz gut übertakten, warum sollte das beim GM200, der ja auch Maxwell ist, anders sein.


----------



## Rizoma (26. September 2014)

hmmmm lass mich mal raten mehr Transistoren damit höherer Stromverbrauch dadurch höhere Hitzeentwicklung


----------



## saphira33 (26. September 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wo steht das das der GM200 auch so gut Taktbar sein wird wie der GM204


 
War bei Kepler doch auch so. 660 und Titan liessen sich beide gleich gut Takten. Warum nicht bei Maxwell der noch viel weniger Warm wird und weniger Strom verbrät.


----------



## Unfaced (26. September 2014)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt mit den Preisen, denke aber ich steige erst mit Pascal oder Volta wieder ein - meine 770er wird wohl so lange halten müssen.
Wobei es kein Problem sein sollte, cih zocke auf 1680x1050


----------



## Kinguin (26. September 2014)

Also die TitanX hat also den GM200 verbaut - ist die Frage,ob es sich dabei um den großen Maxwell handelt (also um den Vollausbau,wobei der ist ja bei 28nm nicht mehr möglich,dh wir wären dann wohl bei einem Fertigungsprozess ?)
Naja so oder so nicht meine Preisklasse ^^ 
Dennoch interessant den Markt mit zu verfolgen


----------



## Shiyoo (26. September 2014)

Was soll sie kosten, 5000€?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2014)

Ich gehe stark davon aus das die Titan X wohl definitiv nicht günstiger werden wird als die jetzige Titan Black. Also 900-1000€ im Dreh mit Sicherheit.

Allerdings hoffe ich ja auf eine GTX 990, 990ti die sich im Preisbereich von 600-700€ bewegt.
Wobei da eine Leistung von 40-50% gegenüber der Titan Black schon eine Hausnummer wäre, entspräche das doch immer noch rund 30-40% mehr Leistung gegenüber einer GTX 980.

Da würde ich dann auch bezüglich einer GTX 990 schwach werden würde ich doch endlich rund 100% mehr Leistung gegenüber meiner GTX 580 bekommen.
Hoffen und schauen wir was im Dezember dabei rum kommt und ob man uns die Karten da wirklich vorstellen wird, wobei ich das fast nicht glaube da momentan keine Konkurenz von AMD in sicht ist und ich davon ausgehe das man die großen Chips auf Basis des GM210 für den Lunch von AMDs neuen Karten nästes Jahr aufsparen wird.

...

Bleibt nur abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Pixy (26. September 2014)

> Allerdings hoffe ich ja auf eine GTX 990, 990ti die sich im Preisbereich von 600-700€ bewegt.
> Wobei da eine Leistung von 40-50% gegenüber der Titan Black schon eine  Hausnummer wäre, entspräche das doch immer noch rund 30-40% mehr  Leistung gegenüber einer GTX 980.



Auf diese Preise hoffe ich auch.
Wenn sich 600€ - 700€ für die GTX990 bewahrheiten sollten, wäre es durchaus interessant, zumal sich aus P/L Sicht, eine GTX 980 nicht wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

Nun ja. Für sagen wir mal 50% mehr Leistung gegenüber einer GTX 970 über 100% mehr Geld zu investieren?
Da könnte man auch überlegen zwei GTX 970 zu kaufen. Wäre preiswerter.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Auf diese Preise hoffe ich auch.
> Wenn sich 600€ - 700€ für die GTX990 bewahrheiten sollten, wäre es durchaus interessant, zumal sich aus P/L Sicht, eine GTX 980 nicht wirklich lohnt.


 
Kann man so nicht sagen, ist abhängig davon wie lange das letzt Aufrüsten zurück liegt. Wer noch eine GTX460, 560, 470, 480, oder auch 570 und 580 im Rechner hat für den kann es schon lohnend sein.
Allerdings kann man dann auch noch bis Dezember/Jannuar warten und schauen ob da wirklich die GTX990 released wird und nochmal einen 100er mehr raufpacken um nochmal eine Ecke mehr Leistung mitzunehmen, sollte sich das mehr an Leistung bewahrheiten.


----------



## Pixy (26. September 2014)

> Nun ja. Für sagen wir mal 50% mehr Leistung gegenüber einer GTX 970 über 100% mehr Geld zu investieren?
> Da könnte man auch überlegen zwei GTX 970 zu kaufen. Wäre preiswerter.


Wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Diese kann man aber nur in Betracht ziehen, wenn man das passende Bord hat um SLI in x16 zu betreiben.
In meinem Fall wäre das nicht möglich, ohne ein neues Bord zu kaufen. Da ich nie auf SLI gesetzt habe und meine Steckplätze anderweitig (Soundkarte) belegt sind, wäre es keine Möglichkeit für mich.




> Kann man so nicht sagen, ist abhängig davon wie lange das letzt  Aufrüsten zurück liegt. Wer noch eine GTX460, 560, 470, 480, oder auch  570 und 580 im Rechner hat für den kann es schon lohnend sein.
> Allerdings kann man dann auch noch bis Dezember/Jannuar warten und  schauen ob da wirklich die GTX990 released wird und nochmal einen 100er  mehr raufpacken um nochmal eine Ecke mehr Leistung mitzunehmen, sollte  sich das mehr an Leistung bewahrheiten.


Ich nutze zur Zeit noch eine 660Ti, könnte also bis Januar zur Not warten.
Ob es sich lohnt, wird man sehen.

Und die GTX 980 ist im Vergleich zur GTX 970 nicht wirklich viel schneller.
Ok im Test waren bisher nur Referenzmodelle, mit OC ist da noch was zu machen, aber wie du bereits selber festgestellt hast, 100€ mehr und man hätte womöglich eine GTX 990, was die GTX 980 wieder uninteressant macht.


Es sei denn, die GTX 990 wieder eine Dual GPU wie damals die GTX 690.
Dann wäre die GTX 980 wieder interessannt.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

Für SLi brauchst du keine 2x16 Lanes. 2x8 Lanes reichen auch.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (26. September 2014)

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu... Profisegment ala Titan-Käufer, werden vlt zum Weihnachtsgeschäft bedient aber ansonsten wären sie dumm wenn sie so schnell die GTX980 in Konkurenz aus dem eigenen Haus setzen würden. Anstelle von NVidia würde ich erstmal warten bis AMD's Pläne langsam durchsickern oder bekannt sind um sich evtl. gut dagegen positionieren zu können. So schnell könnte AMD dann garnicht kontern wenn sie sich gerade mal der GTX980 zu erwehren versuchen. Nur meine Prognose.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Da ich nie auf SLI gesetzt habe und meine Steckplätze anderweitig (Soundkarte) belegt sind, wäre es keine Möglichkeit für mich.



Was kaufst du auch so ein mieses Board.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nun ja. Für sagen wir mal 50% mehr Leistung gegenüber einer GTX 970 über 100% mehr Geld zu investieren?
> Da könnte man auch überlegen zwei GTX 970 zu kaufen. Wäre preiswerter.


 
So? also für 2 GTX 970 bist auch schon bei mindestens rund 620 Euro für 2 Karten. Momentan weiß noch niemand wo genau eine etwaige GTX990 angesiedelt wäre beim Preis. Könnte also sein das es am Ende preislich aufs gleiche hinaus läuft als wenn man eine GTX990 kauft.
Dazu kommt vermutlich noch das 2 GTX970 sogar ein klein wenig mehr Strom ziehen dürften als eine GTX990, geht man bei der GTX990 von 225-230 Watt aus.
Also ich sehe da eigentlich im Moment nichts was für 2 GTX 970 spräche, von passenden Boards und den üblichen Problemen bei Multi GPU mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Pixy (26. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was kaufst du auch so ein mieses Board.


 LOL, ich erinnere mich noch ganz genau, wer es mir empfohlen hat.
Das Bord ist ja nicht schlecht und wahrscheinlich würde ich eine zweite GPU, allerdings dann nur mit 2x8 Lanes, betreiben können.

Will ich aber gar nicht.




> Dazu kommt vermutlich noch das 2 GTX970 sogar ein klein wenig mehr Strom  ziehen dürften als eine GTX990, geht man bei der GTX990 von 225-230  Watt aus.
> Also ich sehe da eigentlich im Moment nichts was für 2 GTX 970 spräche,  von passenden Boards und den üblichen Problemen bei Multi GPU mal ganz  zu schweigen.


Es sei denn, die GTX 990 wird wieder eine Dual GPU wie damals die GTX 690.
Dann wäre die GTX 980 wieder interessannt und der Stromverbrauch dürfte nicht viel geringer ausfallen als bei zwei GTX 970.
Also im Vergleich zur GTX 990.


----------



## wolflux (26. September 2014)

Eigentlich glaubte ich ja an eine 
GTX 980-985 Ti mit 6 Gb Speicher für 650-750,00Euro und 2600 Shader und eine GTX990 mit 12 Gb Speicher und 1300,00 Euro.
Ich bin sehr gespannt was hier noch kommt. Da kommen aber jetzt ein paar Monsterkarten 384-512 Bit. , alter Schwede.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So? also für 2 GTX 970 bist auch schon bei mindestens rund 620 Euro für 2 Karten. Momentan weiß noch niemand wo genau eine etwaige GTX990 angesiedelt wäre beim Preis. Könnte also sein das es am Ende preislich aufs gleiche hinaus läuft als wenn man eine GTX990 kauft.
> Dazu kommt vermutlich noch das 2 GTX970 sogar ein klein wenig mehr Strom ziehen dürften als eine GTX990, geht man bei der GTX990 von 225-230 Watt aus.
> Also ich sehe da eigentlich im Moment nichts was für 2 GTX 970 spräche, von passenden Boards und den üblichen Problemen bei Multi GPU mal ganz zu schweigen.



Ich würde eher tippen dass eine GTX 990 eine Dual GPU Karte wird die aus zwei GTX 980 besteht und 1000€ kosten wird.
Man denke an die GTX 690.



Pixy schrieb:


> LOL, ich erinnere mich noch ganz genau, wer es mir empfohlen hat.


 
Ich glaube nicht dass ich dir das empfohlen habe. Du wolltest es wegen schwarz/rotz Design.


----------



## blackout24 (26. September 2014)

Villeicht reicht mit Maxwell mein 550 W Netzteil auch mal für eine Dual-GPU Karte.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

Seit wann gibt es ein 550 Watt Straight Power?


----------



## blackout24 (26. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es ein 550 Watt Straight Power?


 
Mindestens August 2011 als ich es gekauft habe.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (26. September 2014)

Bevor hier die Vorfreude zu groß wird.. Man beachte lieber erstmal, wer die Meldung publiziert hat.  OBR lässt grüßen. Man sollte daher lieber erstmal zu einer Prise Salz greifen.

Die um 10-15% größere Die-Size ist doch sehr fragwürdig. GK110 ist bereits 550mm^2 groß (sollte ich mich nicht täuschen), über 600mm^2 wären doch sehr grenzwertig, weshalb ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann. Die Shader-Zahl ist jedoch realistisch, wobei dies unter der Annahme, dass die Packdichte gegenüber GM200 vergrößert wird eine zu erwartende Größenordnung ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was kaufst du auch so ein mieses Board.


 
Du meinst so ein mieses Board wie den Vorgänger von deinem jetztigen? 
Das ist allerdings wirklich eine gute Frage...


----------



## Pixy (26. September 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Du meinst so ein mieses Board wie den Vorgänger von deinem jetztigen?
> Das ist allerdings wirklich eine gute Frage...


 
Das war nur Sarkastisch gemeint.
Ich schreibe immer mit ihm und er ärgert mich hin und wieder mal.

Ausserdem wissen wir nun, wie er auf fast 40.000 Beiträgen gekommen ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. September 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Das war nur Sarkastisch gemeint.
> Ich schreibe immer mit ihm und er ärgert mich hin und wieder mal.
> 
> Ausserdem wissen wir nun, wie er auf fast 40.000 Beiträgen gekommen ist.


 
Hat er dir denn damals wirklich selber das Board empfohlen? 
(O.K., ich weiß ja eh, dass mir nun zwei antworten werden...)


----------



## Westcoast (26. September 2014)

die GTX 990 mit zwei GTX 980 chips wo der takt gedrosselt ist für 1000 euro wäre ok. weil GTX 980 SLI schneller ist und auch um die 1000 euro zusammen kostet.
wird die GTX 990 aber 2000 euro bis 3000 euro kosten wie die Titan Z, dann finde ich den preis utopisch.


----------



## nudelhaus (26. September 2014)

ich glaube die wollen AMD demolieren.


----------



## VikingGe (26. September 2014)

> ich glaube die wollen AMD demolieren.


Haben sie mit der Titan für 1000 Euro auch nicht geschafft, und die war _lange_ Nummer 1. Warum auch, GK104 war damals super und bei allem, was preislich unter einer GTX 670 lag, hat man sowieso lieber AMD empfohlen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (26. September 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann sie wieder ein neues Aussehen der Standard Karten raus bringen, zur Zeit scheinen alle Karten bis auf den Namen vorne drauf gleich aus zu sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. September 2014)

R9 390X vs. Titan X, das wird offenbar ein heißes erstes Quartal – irgendwie glaube ich nicht daran, dass wir GM200 noch 2014 im Consumer-Segment sehen werden. Etwas Geld beiseite zu legen halte ich dennoch für einen guten Plan ... 

MfG.
Raff


----------



## KG1995 (26. September 2014)

Eine 980Ti bzw. eine neue Titan am besten im neuen Fertigungsverfahren wäre ein Grund - bei entsprechendem Perfomancezuwachs - meine kleine aber feine 780Ti in den vorzeitigen Ruhestand zu schicken


----------



## VikingGe (26. September 2014)

> zur Zeit scheinen alle Karten bis auf den Namen vorne drauf gleich aus zu sehen.


Sei doch froh, dass die Menschheit mal _einen_ Referenzkühler hervorgebracht hat, der nicht a) wie billigster Plastik-Schrott aussieht und b) auch nicht bei 95°C und 8000 RPM Flughafen-Simulator spielt.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Mindestens August 2011 als ich es gekauft habe.


 
guck noch mal genau hin. Ein 550 Watt Straight Power gibt es nicht.


----------



## Brehministrator (26. September 2014)

Wenn sie den großen Chip wirklich schon fertig haben, wäre es natürlich echt schade, wenn sie ihn noch so lange künstlich zurückhalten, weil sie es schlichtweg nicht nötig haben, ihn zu veröffentlichen... Aber so funktioniert Marktwirtschaft nun leider mal  Eine Wirtschaftsordnung, in der die zentrale Größe nicht der Gewinn sondern die Kundenzufriedenheit ist, gibt es leider noch nicht


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. September 2014)

Kommt ja auch immer noch drauf an, welche Ausbeute sie generieren bei den neuen Chips. Wahrscheinlich werden sie erstmal auf dem Workstation- und Großrechnermarkt Kasse machen, genau wie beim GK110 davor.

Erst danach streben sie den "Massenmarkt" an. Je größer die Chipfläche um so geringer ist die Ausbeute an funktionsfähigen Chips. Und wenn das Gerücht mit den 600 mm² stimmt, dann ist die Ausbeute wahrscheinlich erstmal nicht so berühmt.
Außerdem können sie sich erstmal gemütlich zurücklehnen mit der 980 und noch mehr mit der 970 machen sie zur Zeit genug Kasse, bis AMD wieder in der Lage ist, das ganze zu kontern.


----------



## bans3i (26. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> R9 390X vs. Titan X, das wird offenbar ein heißes erstes Quartal – irgendwie glaube ich nicht daran, dass wir GM200 noch 2014 im Consumer-Segment sehen werden. Etwas Geld beiseite zu legen halte ich dennoch für einen guten Plan ...
> 
> MfG.
> Raff


 
Bei mir wird jetzt erstmal ein 5930k oder 5960x gekauft und die Wakü mit Airplex Gigant. Ich bette das GM200 noch vor Weihnachten erscheint und dann gleich mit allen SMMs aktiv. Wenn das der Fall ist, gibts wieder mal ein Godmode würdiges System


----------



## Brehministrator (26. September 2014)

bans3i schrieb:


> Ich *bette *das GM200 noch vor Weihnachten erscheint und dann gleich mit allen SMMs aktiv.


 Ich wette dagegen  Ich denke, GM200 erscheint relativ zeitgleich mit AMDs 390ern (weil Nvidia es vorher schlichtweg gar nicht nötig hat), und die erscheinen ja so gut wie sicher nicht mehr in 2014.

Oder sollte dein "bette" nicht "*w*ette" sondern "bett*l*e" heißen? Das ist leider mehrdeutig


----------



## bans3i (26. September 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich wette dagegen  Ich denke, GM200 erscheint relativ zeitgleich mit AMDs 390ern (weil Nvidia es vorher schlichtweg gar nicht nötig hat), und die erscheinen ja so gut wie sicher nicht mehr in 2014.
> 
> Oder sollte dein "bette" nicht "*w*ette" sondern "bett*l*e" heißen? Das ist leider mehrdeutig


 
Oh man ja das schreibt man ja nur mit einem "t" ^^

Nein ich bete wirklich darum.


----------



## Brehministrator (26. September 2014)

bans3i schrieb:


> Oh man ja das schreibt man ja nur mit einem "t" ^^
> 
> Nein ich bete wirklich darum.


 Achsoo, jetzt versteh ich, wie's gemeint war. Ok  Ja, cool wär's schon. Aber wie gesagt, leider eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## IluBabe (27. September 2014)

Das könnte die Erste echte 4K Single GPU Karte werden - zwar ohne AA aber in allen derzeitig und wohl bis dahin erschienen Spielen über 30FPS. Wäre zumindest ein Schritt voran. Sprich wer warten kann und gewillt ist den Preis zu zahlen, kann sich dazu wohl nativ wirklich 4k antun und das ohne SLI/CF Microruckler. Zwar noch keine FPS, aber schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Kinguin (27. September 2014)

Wenn die Titan X wirklich den GM200 mit sich bringt,also den Vollausbau,dann kann das Ding gar nicht mehr in 28nm produziert werden oder? (sondern in 20/16nm?)
Ich meine das war ja technisch nicht möglich oder so - hab dazu mal was gelesen hier ,möchte jetzt aber keine Falschaussagen verbreiten


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Das könnte die Erste echte 4K Single GPU Karte werden - zwar ohne AA aber in allen derzeitig und wohl bis dahin erschienen Spielen über 30FPS. Wäre zumindest ein Schritt voran. Sprich wer warten kann und gewillt ist den Preis zu zahlen, kann sich dazu wohl nativ wirklich 4k antun und das ohne SLI/CF Microruckler. Zwar noch keine FPS, aber schon mal ein Anfang.


 
Nativ 4K muss ja nich mal sein, schließlich gibt es ja jetzt Downsampling im Treiber. Die 4K Monitore sind ja noch relativ teuer.


----------



## Shiyoo (27. September 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nativ 4K muss ja nich mal sein, schließlich gibt es ja jetzt Downsampling im Treiber. Die 4K Monitore sind ja noch relativ teuer.


 
500€ für ein 4K Monitor ist meiner Meinung nach relativ günstig.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn die Titan X wirklich den GM200 mit sich bringt,also den Vollausbau,dann kann das Ding gar nicht mehr in 28nm produziert werden oder? (sondern in 20/16nm?)
> Ich meine das war ja technisch nicht möglich oder so - hab dazu mal was gelesen hier ,möchte jetzt aber keine Falschaussagen verbreiten


 
GM200 wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einer 28-nm-Fertigungsstraße entspringen und daher ziemlich "wuchtig" ausfallen. Lies dir das hier am besten mal durch – doch Vorsicht, es handelt sich um Gerüchte: Erste Spezifikationen zu nVidias GM200-Chip

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Aber der Name "Titan X" suggeriert ja schon 1000€ Grundpreis. 
Vielleicht also zwei davon und keine Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Familie?


----------



## xSauklauex (27. September 2014)

Thres: Hattest du eigentlich mit deiner 690 auch so Mikro Ruckler? oder sind die bei 2x 780tis schlimmer?


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Bei zwei einzelnen Karten habe ich gefühlt mehr Mikroruckler als bei der GTX 690.

Wenn die GTX 990 eine Dual Karte aus zwei 980 ist kann man drüber nachdenken. 
Aber die wird wahrscheinlich nur 2x4GB Vram haben. Was dann wiederum mager ist.
Dann lieber die Titan Z. Die hat sicher 8GB Vram oder mehr. Wird aber aller Voraussicht nach 1000€ kosten.


----------



## xSauklauex (27. September 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Ich werde mal sehen 

Aber so ne GTX 990 ist schon irgendwie


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

Wird sicher auch 1000€ kosten.


----------



## xSauklauex (27. September 2014)

Dann fällt halt mal 20x die Kantine aus  dann habe ich sie wieder darin


----------



## Nils_93 (27. September 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Dann fällt halt mal 20x die Kantine aus  dann habe ich sie wieder darin


 
Du gibst 50€ täglich in der Kantine aus? Verdammt.....Neuer Masterplan: Kantine eröffnen und Milliardär werden


----------



## xSauklauex (27. September 2014)

Morgend Mittags Abends 

50€ nicht ganz  aber 30


----------



## Kinguin (27. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> GM200 wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit einer 28-nm-Fertigungsstraße entspringen und daher ziemlich "wuchtig" ausfallen. Lies dir das hier am besten mal durch – doch Vorsicht, es handelt sich um Gerüchte: Erste Spezifikationen zu nVidias GM200-Chip
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Danke dir Raff,schau es mir mal an ,auch wenn es nur Gerüchte sind


----------



## Kusarr (27. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei zwei einzelnen Karten habe ich gefühlt mehr Mikroruckler als bei der GTX 690.
> 
> Wenn die GTX 990 eine Dual Karte aus zwei 980 ist kann man drüber nachdenken.
> Aber die wird wahrscheinlich nur 2x4GB Vram haben. Was dann wiederum mager ist.
> Dann lieber die Titan Z. Die hat sicher 8GB Vram oder mehr. Wird aber aller Voraussicht nach 1000€ kosten.



mmh ... hätten dann zwei GTX990er (wenns denn ne doppel gpu wird) genau so viele MR wie zwei normale gpus? oder halt nur geringfügig mehr.

so zwei 990er, also 4 gpus, mit wenig MR wäre hammer für 4k


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. September 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> mmh ... hätten dann zwei GTX990er (wenns denn ne doppel gpu wird) genau so viele MR wie zwei normale gpus? oder halt nur geringfügig mehr.
> 
> so zwei 990er, also 4 gpus, mit wenig MR wäre hammer für 4k


Es kommt aber auch immer darauf an, wie die Anwendung mit der zusätzlichen Leistung skaliert. Wenn du da wirklich Interesse dran hast, dann würde ich mich mal nach Erfahrungen mit 2 690ern umhören.
Auch wenn man nie weis, in wie weit Nvidia da nachgebessert hat. Bis zur Veröffentlichung genauerer Informationen bleibt das alles Stochern im Nebel.


----------



## Atma (28. September 2014)

GM200 oder Big Maxwell ist so gut wie gekauft, selbst wenn man wie Raff schon schrieb etwas mehr Geld zur Seite legen muss. SLI aus zwei GTX 970 oder 980 ist bei den immer öfter auftretenden Nachteilen keine Alternative.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. September 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Morgend Mittags Abends
> 
> 50€ nicht ganz  aber 30


 
Die Kantine verdient 600€ monatlich nur an dir. Nice!

@Topic
Erstmal abwarten was nun wirklich kommt. Hört sich in der Theorie alles super an, aber ich wette die warten den Launch der R3XX ab ^^


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (28. September 2014)

Pixy schrieb:


> Wäre eine Möglichkeit.
> Diese kann man aber nur in Betracht ziehen, wenn man das passende Bord hat um SLI in x16 zu betreiben.
> In meinem Fall wäre das nicht möglich, ohne ein neues Bord zu kaufen. Da ich nie auf SLI gesetzt habe und meine Steckplätze anderweitig (Soundkarte) belegt sind, wäre es keine Möglichkeit für mich.
> 
> ...


 
wenn man ca. 800+ Euro für ne Graka ausgeben kann wird man nicht an den 100 Euros für ein slifähiges Mobo scheitern -.-


----------



## rammstein_72 (28. September 2014)

Werd erstmal im Dezember auf nen I7 5820K umsteigen und mal sehen was der Grakamarkt mit sich bringt. Auf ein GM200 würde ich mich freuen aber nicht für 800€+. Gespart wird trotzdem.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> mmh ... hätten dann zwei GTX990er (wenns denn ne doppel gpu wird) genau so viele MR wie zwei normale gpus? oder halt nur geringfügig mehr.
> 
> so zwei 990er, also 4 gpus, mit wenig MR wäre hammer für 4k


 
4 GPUs sind aus Gamer Sicht nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.
Dann lieber Geld in die Hand nehmen und zwei Titan X kaufen.


----------



## Kusarr (28. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> 4 GPUs sind aus Gamer Sicht nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.
> Dann lieber Geld in die Hand nehmen und zwei Titan X kaufen.


 
das war eben meine frage! Verhalten sich zwei doppel-gpus wie zwei normale gpus von den MR her oder ned ... hat das denn noch niemand getestet? da die zwei gpus auf einer platine sin dacht ich halt dass ne doppel-gpu kein MR hat


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2014)

Nein. Du musst bedenken dass jede GPU immer jeweils ein Bild liefert.
Nur weißt du nicht ob die Reihenfolge GPU 1-4 oder durcheinander ist.
Je nach dem halt wer das Bild fertig hat liefert aus. Daher hast du auch bei so vielen GPUs mehr Mikroruckler als bei zwei Karten.

Und eine Dual GPU Karte hat natürlich immer noch Mikroruckler. Ist halt technisch bedingt. Abstellen kannst du das nicht.

Ich würde -- wenn du die Leistung unbedingt brauchst -- eher zwei Titan X kaufen als eine GTX 990 [sofern das eine Dual GPU Karte ist wovon ich aber ausgehe].
Kostet zwar mehr aber dafür hast du auch mehr Vram denn ich denke nicht dass eine Dual GPU GTX 990 mehr Vram haben wird als eine 980.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. September 2014)

wolflux schrieb:


> Eigentlich glaubte ich ja an eine
> GTX 980-985 Ti mit 6 Gb Speicher für 650-750,00Euro und 2600 Shader und eine GTX990 mit 12 Gb Speicher und 1300,00 Euro.
> Ich bin sehr gespannt was hier noch kommt. Da kommen aber jetzt ein paar Monsterkarten 384-512 Bit. , alter Schwede.


 
Frage mich warum alle so Speicher geil sind.
Bei meiner GTX 680 mit 2GB Ram lande ich eigendlich immer in nicht mehr spielbare FPS bevor der Speicher voll ist.
Die GTX 780 hat schon 3 GB und die GTX 980 schon 4 GB Ram; finde also nicht wirklich ein Grund für noch extra mehr Speicher.


----------



## claudius1988 (28. September 2014)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Frage mich warum alle so Speicher geil sind.
> Bei meiner GTX 680 mit 2GB Ram lande ich eigendlich immer in nicht mehr spielbare FPS bevor der Speicher voll ist.
> Die GTX 780 hat schon 3 GB und die GTX 980 schon 4 GB Ram; finde also nicht wirklich ein Grund für noch extra mehr Speicher.


 
Warum gehst Du davon aus das alle deine Spiele spielen und dann noch in deiner Auflösung?
Als Skyrimspieler kann ich dir sagen was ich mit mehr Ram mache !
Der Trend nach mehr Ram ist ganz klar zu erkennen in vielen neuen Spielen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. September 2014)

claudius1988 schrieb:


> Warum gehst Du davon aus das alle deine Spiele spielen und dann noch in deiner Auflösung?
> Als Skyrimspieler kann ich dir sagen was ich mit mehr Ram mache !
> Der Trend nach mehr Ram ist ganz klar zu erkennen in vielen neuen Spielen.


 
Stimmt. Der Trend geht deutlich zu mehr Ram von 1 GB zu 2 GB .
Wenn ich mir die Werte bei der Steam-Hard- & Software-Umfrage: August 2014  anschaue ist selbst mein dritt PC (Intel Q9650, 8GB Ram + GTX 750 ti) 
noch schneller als ~50% der anderen Steam Nutzer.
Und Spiele wie CoD, BF, Skyrim  bzw. neutraler formuliert Shotter, Strategie und Rollenspiele (meine Lieblings Spielegernes) sind ja auch absoluter nicht 
masstauglich und auch nicht bekannt dafür CPU bzw. GPU zu fordern.
Also was juckt mich es wenn ich dank Mods ~4+ GB Ram brauche wenn aber schon OHNE Mods nicht genug FPS da sind?
(=> gerade ua. an Witcher 2 => 1920 x 1080 [2x2 SSAA/16xAF] denk).

Aber hey wenn Du Dich besser mit 12Gb Grafikkartenram fühlst soll >mir< das egal sein.


----------



## Kinguin (28. September 2014)

Ich glaube er meinte eher,dass anscheinend immer mehr Titel in FHD bei den Texturen soviel verlangen 
Ob das an der Engine liegt oder einfach an mieser Portierung allgemein wird man sehen müssen

Dennoch 2GB Vram können noch ausreichen gut für FHD ,wenn man eben es nicht übertreibt ^^
Was spricht dagegen bei Ultra Settings eine Sache auf Hoch runterzustellen ? Ist das dann nicht mehr Ultra?
Das ist doch der Vorteil am Pc,das man eben an den Settings rumschrauben kann


----------



## bootzeit (29. September 2014)

1000-1200€


----------



## saphira33 (29. September 2014)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Stimmt. Der Trend geht deutlich zu mehr Ram von 1 GB zu 2 GB . [...]


 
Sagt er in ein und dem selben Satz das man mehr Vram nicht brauchen kann aber er eh nur mit Reduzierten Details Spielt weil er zu wenig FPS hat 

Kauf dir ne 780 oder ne 780ti dann Spiel Watchdogs auf Ultra. Spielbare FPS kriegst du aber die Nachladeruckler durch den zu kleinen VRAM fressen das ganze Spielgefühl wieder auf.

Ah und BTW Mods können unter anderem die FPS verbessern siehe Watch_Dogs.


----------



## latinoramon (29. September 2014)

das hört sich schon wesentlich besser an, da, lohnt sich der Umstieg von ner 780ti aber sowas von, würde sofort eine kaufen. 
Ist ne sehr interessante INFO, wir werden dann zum schluss wenns soweit ist, zusammen zählen


----------



## belle (30. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Erste Spezifikationen zu nVidias GM200-Chip


 Ich denke auch, dass der GM200 96 ROPs und die üblichen Features wie breiteres Speicherinterface und höhere Rechengeschwindigkeit bei doppelter Genauigkeit mit sich bringt. Er kann eigentlich nur mit 2560 Shadern im Vollausbau oder massiv teildeaktiviert mit maximal 3072 Shadern erscheinen. 


Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Also was juckt mich es wenn ich dank Mods ~4+  GB Ram brauche wenn aber schon OHNE Mods nicht genug FPS da sind?
> (=> gerade ua. an Witcher 2 => 1920 x 1080 [2x2 SSAA/16xAF] denk).
> 
> Aber hey wenn Du Dich besser mit 12Gb Grafikkartenram fühlst soll >mir< das egal sein.


Es gibt genügend Games, die auch ohne Mods ordentlich Hauptspeicher und Grafikspeicher belegen, vor allem bei langer Spielzeit am Stück (wenn man mal einen Tag frei hat und durchzieht) und in hohen Auflösungen. Watchdogs ist da ein sehr gutes Beispiel, sowie natürlich kommende Games wie StarCitizen. Der VRAM (3 GB) meiner alten 7950 ist in Watchdogs (Ultra-Texturen) und Thief (Mantle) bei gerade mal 1080p voll belegt und SSAA ist immer ein Extrembeispiel, auch wenn Witcher 2 mittlerweile etwas älter ist. Der Rechenaufwand ist einfach enorm. Damit kann man Highend-GPUs der 2 Konkurrenten gut vergleichen, für den "Hausgebrauch" reichen FXAA und 2 bis 4x MSAA...


----------



## Defenz0r (30. September 2014)

bootzeit schrieb:


> 1000-1200€


 
Mir wird schlecht, allerdings spart man sich dafür Mikroruckler und SLI...
Von daher 
Aber warum müssen die es so weit treiben?
Bei mir beispielsweise muss ich dafür 6 Monate sparen und darf sonst keine "anderen" Ausgaben haben, das ist ziemlich mies.
Allerdings brauch ich die Performance und mMn kommt keine andere Karte in Frage


----------



## DoGyAUT (30. September 2014)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Frage mich warum alle so Speicher geil sind.
> Bei meiner GTX 680 mit 2GB Ram lande ich eigendlich immer in nicht mehr spielbare FPS bevor der Speicher voll ist.
> Die GTX 780 hat schon 3 GB und die GTX 980 schon 4 GB Ram; finde also nicht wirklich ein Grund für noch extra mehr Speicher.


 
Ich habe die GTX 780 genau deswegen nicht genommen, 3GB sind mir zu wenig (da habe ich die HD 7950 schon mit 3GB voll ausgereizt). Selbst die 4GB der R9 290X reichen nicht immer. Ich rede hier auch nicht von künstlichen Szenarios. Ich wollte mir eigenlich eine 2te Hawaii einbauen. Doch die 4GB VRAM werde dann noch mehr zum Problem irgendwann. Skyrim hat mit Mods auf 2560x1080 ohne Downsampling dafür mit ENB ca 3,8GB VRAM auslastung bei 40-60 Frames. Watch Dogs mit The Worse Mod läuft auf 4GB VRAM voll - FPS bei 50. Tomb Raider schafft auch 3,4GB VRAM Auslastung FPS locked 60. ARMA III 3,5GB VRAM.

Bei jedem dieser Beispiele ist die Framrate noch *über 30FPS*, meistens sogar +45FPS. *Doch Nachladeruckler gibt es dennoch.* (Ausnahme Tomb Raider) und das ist das Problem.

Mordors Schatten zeigt das die Entwickler da nicht mehr so geizen werden.

Meine nächsten GPU's werden 2xR9 490 oder 2xGTX 1070 mit MINDESTENS 8GB oder mehr VRAM. Downsampling, Mods und UHD und der Untergang der X360/PS3 lassen grüßen.

Ich kauf mir doch keine High-End Karte nur um festzustellen das der VRAM zu klein ist. Das gleiche beim RAM. Wenn ich mit meinen Freunden Planetary Annihilation spiele habe ich auch ca 10GB RAM Auslastung bei 12 Planeten. Meine Auslastung vom RAM ist im Idle bei ca 2GB. Im Spielebetrieb je nach game 3-10GB Auslastung.

Nur weil X keinen nutzen davon zieht, heißt nicht das Y auch keinen nutzen davon hat weil X der Meinung ist. Es gibt zig Gründe für andere Personen, ob sinnvoll oder nicht sei dahingestellt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (30. September 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> . ARMA III 3,5GB VRAM.
> 
> Mordors Schatten zeigt das die Entwickler da nicht mehr so geizen werdMeine nächsten GPU's werden 2xR9 490 oder 2xGTX 1070 mit MINDESTENS 8GB oder mehr VRAM.



In was für einer Auflösung spielst du denn? Zocke auch recht intensiv Arma und komm da mit 2GB VRAM gut klar.


----------



## DoGyAUT (30. September 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> In was für einer Auflösung spielst du denn? Zocke auch recht intensiv Arma und komm da mit 2GB VRAM gut klar.


 
2560x1080 + 4xMSAA + DS 25% (da sowieso meistens CPU Limit online) auf hohen Details bei 5000m Sichtweite.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (2. Oktober 2014)

Meine nägsten Grakas werden auch mindst. 8 GB Vram haben, und ich denke aktuell über einen 5930 k nach. Damit die Grakas was auch immer in 2015 oder 2016 kommt nicht einschlafen,


----------



## bans3i (2. Oktober 2014)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Meine nägsten Grakas werden auch mindst. 8 GB Vram haben, und ich denke aktuell über einen 5930 k nach. Damit die Grakas was auch immer in 2015 oder 2016 kommt nicht einschlafen,


 
Wenn GM200 als Titan kommt, rechne ich eigentlich mit 12 GB VRAM.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Oktober 2014)

16, wer bietet mehr? - Wieso soll auf ner Single GPU 12GB drauf sein? - Die neuen NV Chips werden zwar schnell, aber bevor der Speicher zuläuft, wird eh die FPS im Keller sein. Da brauch es wohl kaum eine 12GB Variante.


----------



## bans3i (2. Oktober 2014)

Wie willst du 16 GB mit einem 384 Bit SI realisieren? Entweder 3, 6, oder 12.


----------



## IluBabe (2. Oktober 2014)

>Speicher-Bus 384 oder 512-Bit-(und nicht I-384 Bit)

Es ist überhaupt noch gar nichts offizielles raus.

Sprich du redest eh über ungelegte Eier. Und ob ich nun 16 sage oder du 12. Werden beide nicht drauf zu sehen sein, schätze ich.


----------



## bans3i (2. Oktober 2014)

384 Bit ist sehr wahrscheinlich. GK104 und GM204 haben ein 256 Bit SI. Da GK110 auch 384 Bit hat, gehe ich stark davon aus dass auch GM200 nur 384 Bit hat. Durch die Komprimierung kommt ja unterm Strich doch deutlich  mehr Speicherbandbreite heraus. Natürlich ist das nur eine Einschätzung.


----------



## Kondar (4. Oktober 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Sagt er in ein und dem selben Satz das man mehr Vram nicht brauchen kann aber er eh nur mit Reduzierten Details Spielt weil er zu wenig FPS hat
> Kauf dir ne 780 oder ne 780ti dann Spiel Watchdogs auf Ultra. Spielbare FPS kriegst du aber die Nachladeruckler durch den zu kleinen VRAM fressen das ganze Spielgefühl wieder auf.
> Ah und BTW Mods können unter anderem die FPS verbessern siehe Watch_Dogs.


 

Wo steht was von reduzierten Details spielen  
und gerade Watchdogs ist ein tolles Bsp für zu wenig FPS; selbst im CPU Benchmark (also in eine Auflösung die >ich< nie zocken würde) kommt man da nur 70 FPS
 mit ner stark übertakteten CPU (die sicher auch jeder hat) 

@Belle
StarCitizen kenne ich noch nicht und laut der letzten (?) PCG-H Print verbraucht Mantle im Vergleich zu DX deutlich mehr Ram


----------



## Atent123 (4. Oktober 2014)

Titan X = BmK (Bald meine Karte )


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2014)

Dann leg dir schon mal 1000€ zurück.


----------



## naruto8073 (4. Oktober 2014)

Bis jetzt hab ich mir nur eine 970 geholt, sollte aber die 990 wirklich kommen werde ich es mir gönnen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. Oktober 2014)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich mir nur eine 970 geholt, sollte aber die 990 wirklich kommen werde ich es mir gönnen.


 
Macht natürlich völlig Sinn, aber gut, wenn du zu viel Geld hast.


----------



## CM-121-99 (5. Oktober 2014)

Zum Glück sind´s ja nur mindestens 1.000€


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (6. Oktober 2014)

abwarten,denk dran was nVidia mit kepler gemacht hat,erst titan-780-780ti-titan be und das ganze in etwas mehr als 12 monaten,die daten hören sich schön an auch  so wie die 980 gtx aber....... nee warten ist besser.


----------



## lg36 (6. Oktober 2014)

Na bitte, die Titan X wird also meine T-Black zu Weihnachten ablösen


----------



## cesium137 (7. Oktober 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Na bitte, die Titan X wird also meine T-Black zu Weihnachten ablösen



Bei mir wird sie die Titan ablösen

Weihnachten hat sie es dann nach knapp 22 Monaten auch wirklich verdient


----------



## Baer.nap (7. Oktober 2014)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird sie die Titan ablösen
> 
> Weihnachten hat sie dann nach knapp 22 Monaten auch wirklich verdient



aber mindestens 3 Stück


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

lg36 schrieb:


> Na bitte, die Titan X wird also meine T-Black zu Weihnachten ablösen


 
Nur eine?


----------



## cesium137 (7. Oktober 2014)

Baer.nap schrieb:


> aber mindestens 3 Stück



Da wird es in meiner Micro-ATX Kiste dann aber schon etwas eng


----------



## lg36 (8. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nur eine?



hast recht eine kann nix, ich hole mir gleich 2 ! 

Was kostet die Welt !?


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie bin ich echt froh, aus diesem "je teurer meine Graka desto größer mein Glied" Alter rausgewachsen zu sein. :0)


----------



## FrozenLayer (8. Oktober 2014)

Was auch immer der nächste "Vollausbau" sein wird, er wird meine GTX 580 beerben. Wenn die nicht so ein Hitzkopf wäre, würde ich glatt überlegen, sie als PhysX-Karte weiterzunutzen.


----------



## cesium137 (8. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich echt froh, aus diesem "je teurer meine Graka desto größer mein Glied" Alter rausgewachsen zu sein. :0)


 
Offensichtlich bereitet dir dein jetziges Alter auch ein paar Probleme - sonst würdest Du nicht so einen Kommentar verfassen


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2014)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich bereitet dir dein jetziges Alter auch ein paar Probleme - sonst würdest Du nicht so einen Kommentar verfassen



Das einzige Problem ergab sich daraus, dass ich eigentlich ***** schreiben wollte. Aber ***** wird vom Forum zensiert. Also musste das Glied her. Wieso wird ***** eigentlich zensiert? Das ist doch kein Schimpfwort...


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich echt froh, aus diesem "je teurer meine Graka desto größer mein Glied" Alter rausgewachsen zu sein. :0)


 
Keine Angst. Mit 40 wächst du wieder hinein.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2014)

Warten wirs ab. Ich hege jedoch meine Zweifel. Aber nun bitte wieder BTT. :0)


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X mit 3000€ gelistet*

Hier standen Fehlinformationen, die nix mit der neuen GTX 900er Reihe zu tun hatte.
Ich brachte hier leider etwas durcheinander.

Bitte um Nachsicht.


----------



## Defenz0r (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X mit 3000€ gelistet*

Die sind schon ne ganze Weile da gelistet, nichts neues.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X, Titan Z mit 3000€ gelistet*

Die TITAN Z gibt es doch schon seit Monaten.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X, Titan Z mit 3000€ gelistet*

Verdammt, ich habe sie verwechselt und dachte an die Titan X.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X, Titan Z mit 3000€ gelistet*

Die Titan Z gibt es schon lange.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X, Titan Z mit 3000€ gelistet*



Pixy schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Ich endeckte sie jetzt erst.
> Da habe ich mir solche Mühe gegeben.
> ...


 
Die Titan Z ist die Multi GPU Version der Titan Black.
Du bezahlst für zwei Titan Black GPUs auf einer PCB 1000€ mehr als wenn du die beiden Karten einzeln kaufst.
Ich liebe Nvidias Preispolitik. Herrlich dekadent.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X, Titan Z mit 3000€ gelistet*

Naja ist aber bei AMD nicht anders. 
Bei der R9 295x2 zahlt man ja auch 900€ für 2x R9 290X und somit bis zu 200€ mehr


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X, Titan Z mit 3000€ gelistet*

Die Kühlung kostet bei der 295 X2 auch eine Menge.
Aber 1000€ Aufpreis bei Nvidia ist schon eine harte Nummer.
Keine Ahnung wie die Verkaufszahlen sind aber mich würde schon mal interessieren wie viele sich das Ding gekauft haben und sie dann nicht in die Vitrine gestellt haben.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X, Titan Z mit 3000€ gelistet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja ist aber bei AMD nicht anders.
> Bei der R9 295x2 zahlt man ja auch 900€ für 2x R9 290X und somit bis zu 200€ mehr


 
200 Euro sind weniger als 1000 Euro.

Bin gespannt wie stark die neue GTX Titan oder GTX 980ti sein wird, jedoch wird die garantiert wieder 1000 Euro kosten.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Update 10.10] Nvidia Geforce GTX 990 und Titan X, Titan Z mit 3000€ gelistet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Titan Z ist die Multi GPU Version der Titan Black.
> Du bezahlst für zwei Titan Black GPUs auf einer PCB 1000€ mehr als wenn du die beiden Karten einzeln kaufst.
> Ich liebe Nvidias Preispolitik. Herrlich dekadent.



Ja habe ich jetzt auch gemerkt.
Irgendwie habe ich in Letzter Zeit zuviel über Grafikkarten gelesen, dass ich langsam nicht mehr weiß, wo sie anfängt geschweige aufhört.

Bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich hier was durcheinander gebracht habe.

*Peinlich*


PS: Habe es wieder geändert und das Update entfernt, war mein Fehler.
Sorry dafür. Mit diesen ganzen Namen, kann man schon mal durcheinander geraten.


----------



## Atent123 (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Titan X müsste doch (mit ein bischen OC) genug Dampf haben um alles auf WQHD und Ultra einigermaßen Flüssig (min 48 fps) darzustellen oder muss eine gtx 990 her?
Irre ich mich oder ist es nicht wahrscheinlich das die 8 gb V-Ram spendiert bekommt ?


----------



## DoGyAUT (23. Oktober 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Die Titan X müsste doch (mit ein bischen OC) genug Dampf haben um alles auf WQHD und Ultra einigermaßen Flüssig (min 48 fps) darzustellen oder muss eine gtx 990 her?
> Irre ich mich oder ist es nicht wahrscheinlich das die 8 gb V-Ram spendiert bekommt ?


 
QHD ist für GPUs wie GTX 780/R9 290 auch schon kein Problem. Ersetze WQHD mit UHD dann stimmt es. Denn dort reicht es meistens nur auf ~30FPS (bei neuen Titeln) alte Spiele der letzen Jahre gehen auch mit UHD.


----------



## IRNV (26. Oktober 2014)

erstmal WQHD mit 144hz schaffen, danach denke ich über UHD nach


----------

